# Pheasant hunt pic's from last year!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

For those of you going through withdrawls...Here you go!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Love this pic of my lil' Abby!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Group shot...My good friend from Florida and my brother from California joined my Dad and I! We had four awesome days of hunting!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Great Pics! Not sure it helps for folks suffering from withdrawal, could make it worse.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice pic's Rick, it looks like your in need of a different hunting vehicle, that one looks like it could be a little drafty. :lol:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Are you Rockin Rick from the radio station?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It depends...Do I owe you money? If yes, NO!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice pics Rick! I like the staged retrieve for Abby...looks like she made you proud this year.

Mike


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Rick: Met you at a wedding in Medina in September of 2005. Wife and I sat next to you and your gal. We wanted to stay later, but we had just recieved a 6 week old yellow lab pup as a wedding gift ourselves, so needed to go back to DL to let her out of her little kennel.

KP (now KR) is a mutual friend of ours.

Nice roosters Rick!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Live 2 hunt...I remember talking birds with you...Taddy, what do you mean staged retrieve? C'mon...that bird is freshly shot...


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I made all that up...you owe me money...

Just kidding man.


----------



## Rippin (Dec 4, 2005)

Great pics, thats what its all about... nice looking dog.


----------

